# Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!



## Berliner2011 (5. Juli 2011)

*Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*

Servus,

da ich für BF3 ausfrüste hab ich folgendes beisammen:

Cpu 2500K 
MB  fehlt noch, soll übertakten können und muss FW haben ???
Grafik: zotac gtx 480 amp 
ssd 60gb
nt: fehtl noch ?? (bequiet 530 scheint für ocen nicht zu reichen )

soweit so gut. 
Jetzt habe wollte ich grad das bx2450 von Samsung bestellen da fällt mir dieser Monitor ins Auge: 
SyncMaster P2770FH

Ist nun die Frage, ich besitze noch ein altes Hyundai 19 Zoll Altbacken und wollte einen neuen Monitor kaufen. 
Mit dem BX2450 sollte die GTX 480amp ja ausreichen bei fullhd und 1920x1080.

Die Frage ist, ob die Karte auch bei einem größeren Monitor noch ausreichen würde ?
Wie sieht es aus bei Shootern und solch großen Monitoren, zu groß dürfte es doch nicht geben, wenn man den Sitzabstand anpasst. 

Grüße aus der Hauptstadt
Der Berliner2011


----------



## Ahab (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*

Größerer Monitor heißt erstmal nur größere Diagonale, die Auflösung ist aber auch bis hoch zu 27" Geräten 1920x1080/1200. Erst die 30" Bildschirme (keine Fernseher!) haben eine Auflösung von 2560x1600, was schon mal eine andere Marke ist.  Willst du so einen Bildschirm? Die sind nämlich auch nicht billig.


----------



## McClaine (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*



Berliner2011 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> da ich für BF3 ausfrüste hab ich folgendes beisammen:
> 
> ...




da wird der 480 aber bald die puste ausgehen, mit ner 570 wärste mMn besser bedient. NT empfehle ich 700-800Watt, falls das ganze noch länger halten soll, ansonsten sollte ein 600W+ ausreichen


----------



## facehugger (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*



McClaine schrieb:


> NT empfehle ich 700-800Watt, falls das ganze noch länger halten soll, ansonsten sollte ein 600W+ ausreichen


Quatsch mit Soße Selbst ein Sys mit übertaktetem i7 und GTX580 verbraucht weniger als 500W:

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 580 (Seite 25) - 09.11.2010 - ComputerBase

Da würde ich folgende NT`s empfehlen:

Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 (RAPM550) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Seasonic S12II-520Bronze 520W ATX 2.2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die GTX480 AMP! würde ganz gut ins restliche Sys passen. Alternativ vielleicht auch diese Grakas:

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ85-L0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wenn du für das ocen noch empfehlenswerte Kühler suchst:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a570817.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a576422.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a486335.html

Gruß


----------



## PommesmannXXL (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*



McClaine schrieb:


> da wird der 480 aber bald die puste ausgehen, mit ner 570 wärste mMn besser bedient. NT empfehle ich 700-800Watt, falls das ganze noch länger halten soll, ansonsten sollte ein 600W+ ausreichen


 
Also das ist beides so nicht richtig. Die 480 ist eigentlich fast genau gleich schnell bzw. unwesentlich langsamer als eine 570. Da sie momentan extrem günstig ist, ist sie absolut empfehlenswert 

Und auch ein Netzteil mit über 700 Watt ist sinnlos. Für jede SGPU (auch in der Zukunft) wird eine gutes Markennetzteil mit 500-600 Watt reichen.
Mal ein paar gute je nach Budget: 

Produktvergleich Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2), FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 600W, ATX 2.3 (AU-600) , be quiet! Straight Power E8 550W ATX 2.3 (E8-550W/BN156), Cougar CM 550W ATX  (bei dem Aurum und den Straight Powern würde idR auch die 500 Watt-Version reichen)

Und als Mainboard (falls du mit FW Firewire meinst ):
ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Das hat alles was du willst und sogar mehr 

Mfg,
Adio


----------



## Berliner2011 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*

Danke...

das Mainboard ist bestellt 

nun eigentlich hatte ich mir das Be quiet L7 530w ausgesucht, aber in einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen, das die gtx amp 480 + 2500k beides OC zuviel zieht und der Rechner nicht anspringt. Da ich noch meinen Lappy per USB auflade, 3 HDDs und eine SSD + 2 Laufwerke dabei habe möchte ich auf NUmmer sicher gehen. 

Der 600w Aurum Gold NT sieht gut aus, aber sind das qualitativ hochwertige NTs ? Kostet ja nur die hälfte zum 530iger be quiet. Auch einen leises NT wäre nett. 

Und wie schauts denn mit dem 27 Zöller aus, was meint ihr dazu ? 

lg & Thxs


----------



## McClaine (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*



facehugger schrieb:


> Quatsch mit Soße Selbst ein Sys mit übertaktetem i7 und GTX580 verbraucht weniger als 500W:



Lol auf das hab ich gewartet, immer wieder das gleiche in diesem Forum...
Face, was meinste zieht mein Sys 920i mit 580GTX OC, inklusive Wakü  etc!? Allein meine 580 Oc zieht bei Volllast LOCKER 300W und mehr als  50Ampere. Dein erstes NT zB hat:              +12V Gesamt             40 A. Klar kannst damit das System fahren, aber ist dabei irgend ein  Sinn oder Logik, das NT unter last fast zu rösten!? Und: "dafür sind sie ausgelegt" kann ich nicht mehr hören, ehrlich nicht mehr. Die Tests geben grob ne Richtung, aber immer blind darauf zu setzen ist schon bisschen komisch, ne?
Sorry aber bei dem Thema juckt mir der Schuh



adiovans111 schrieb:


> Also das ist beides so nicht richtig. Die 480 ist eigentlich fast genau gleich schnell bzw. unwesentlich langsamer als eine 570. Da sie momentan extrem günstig ist, ist sie absolut empfehlenswert
> 
> Und auch ein Netzteil mit über 700 Watt ist sinnlos. Für jede SGPU (auch in der Zukunft) wird eine gutes Markennetzteil mit 500-600 Watt reichen.



Adio, aha!? Ne 570 hat wesentlich mehr OC Potential, sowie bessere und leisere Kühlung und ne modernere Architektur. Aber wenn man extrem aufn Geldbeutel sieht, ist man mit ner 480 klar gut bedient...
Ich hab ein 850W Netzteil und es ist eben nicht sinnlos. 
Nur weil so viele Leute soviel Quark hier im Forum quatschen, muss es nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen. Ein Netzteil das "ausreicht" ist eben anders, als eins das "ein Polster hat". Ich hab keinen Bock mein NT beim Gamen andauernd auf 110% laufen zu lassen, da ist mir logischerweise 80% lieber. 
Aber wenn ihr beide so denk, schön für euch, ich denke anders und bin glücklich damit. Ich kauf mir alle 3Jahre ein neues NT, Pc Hardware wechselt dabei sogar minderstens 1x im Jahr, weil ich immer versuche, eins mit "Polster" zu kaufen... Wer 2 mal NT´s müßig kauft ist eben selber schuld.

@ TE mit 600W oder mehr machste bestimmt nix falsch, entgegen der kompetenten Meinungen hier... ausser den höheren Preis kann eigentlich nix schlechter sein
Hab mit Samsung immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht und der hier ist net recht teuer finde ich:
Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH 68,6 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

LG


----------



## Berliner2011 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*

moin mclain, 

die zotac gtx 480 amp hat einen sehr leisen und effizienten Lüfter verbaut, läuft mit höherem Takt und ist von Haus aus OC. 
Geld ist da und ich hätte auch die gtx 570 genommen, aber aus dem Fenter schmeissen wollte ichs nicht und wenn hier in tasuend threads die amp ggü. der 570 gleich abschneidet, wieso also nicht sparen  

Momentan sieht die Kiste folgendermaßen aus:

be quiet! Straight Power E8 550W ATX 2.3 (E8-550W/BN156)
Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, tray 
Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) 
Zotac GeForce GTX 480 AMP! Edition, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI 
ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
Samsung SyncMaster BX2440, 24" 
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1)

und liegt bei 1050€ ohne bf3 selbst und windoof7 64bit.

Der einzige unsicherheitsfaktor ist GK. 
Wenn es eine gescheite gtx580 gäbe, hätte ich sie mir bestellt, aber es scheint oberhalb der 480amp edition nur noch lautere und heissere Karten zu geben und das möchte ich nicht.
Ich bammel einfach mal das bf3 mit high Setting und alles max. AA + full HD bei 1920x1080 sehr flüssig läuft. 
Aber so richtich flüssich ^^
so far


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*



Berliner2011 schrieb:


> Danke...
> 
> das Mainboard ist bestellt
> 
> ...


 
Zur Konfig:

Sieht sehr gut aus  Allerdings passt RAM mit solch hohen Kühlern nicht gut unter den Kühler. Ausserdem macht 1600er nicht wirklich Sinn. Nimm lieber günstigen DDR3-1333 CL9 (*klick*). Kostet auch weniger als die hälfte, und du wirst keinen Unterschied feststellen. Für den Rest bekommst du meinen Segen, allerdings muss ich dir sagen dass ein günstigerer Kühler (klick *mich* und *mich*) auch auf jeden Fall ausreichen würde. 


Zum Netzteil:  

Naja das beQuiet! hat nur 420W auf der 12V-Schiene, das wird verdammt eng mit einer GTX570 und erst Recht mit einer GTX480. Ausserdem ist es technisch deutlich schlechter als die anderen.
Ich meine gehört zu haben, die Aurums wären nicht die leisesten. Aber das weiß ich nicht mehr ganz genau 
Wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, dann nimm das Straight Power E8 mit 550 Watt. Das ist auch unter Vollast nahezu unhörbar. Kostet ja auch nicht mehr als das Aurum 

Mit Bildschirmen kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, sorry.



@McClaine:

Dir ist schon klar, dass Watt=Ampere x Volt ist ? Wenn deine GTX580 also 50 Ampere ziehen würde, wären das 600 Watt (50Ax12V). Und das ist falsch. Eine GTX480 zieht unter Furmark 300 Watt, und das sind 25 Ampere. Daher sind 40A auf der 12V-Schiene *nicht* zu wenig.

Und zu deiner 2. Aussage: Klar ist die GTX570 neuer. Aber die AMP!-Version macht alles besser was die Stock-GTX480 falsch gemacht hat. 

Sie ist:
-leise
-kühl
und verbraucht durch die niedrigere Temperatur ganz gut weniger Strom. Und OCen kann sie auch extrem gut. Für mich ist das eine klare Kaufempfehlung.

Und ein gutes 550 Watt Netzteil reicht auch für viele weiter Aufrüstungen locker (abgesehen von CF/SLI).

Oder muss man unnötig Geld ausgeben ?


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*

Um mal wieder auf das Monitor-Thema zurück zu kommen:

Wenns ein 27" sein soll, dann ist der Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH eine Empfehlung wert. Eine Alternative wäre der ASUS VE278Q. Dieser bietet im Gegensatz zum Samsung eine LED-Beleuchtung und ist dadurch sparsamer im Stromverbrauch. Auch die Helligkeit ist im Vergleich mit dem Samsung höher. 

Samsung: Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH, 27" (LS27EFHKUF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS: ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Willst du einen 27" der eine höhere Auflösung packt, als Full-HD, musst du noch ein paar Scheinchen auf den Tisch legen. Der Dell U2711 wäre hier zu nennen. Dieser liegt mit seinen 600€ und einer Auflösung von 2560 x 1440 noch im "preiswerten" Bereich. 

Dell: Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Bei den 24" Geräten gibt es da schon mehr Optionen.

Allen voran in Sachen 120Hz ist BenQ´s XL2410T. 
BenQ: BenQ XL2410T Bundle, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.ZBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
(Bei dem genannten Paktet sind Maus + Mauspad auch dabei )

Dann wäre da noch der P/L-Monitor von Samsung. Der BX2450. Dieser hat zwar keine 120Hz-Technik, bietet aber ebenfalls LED und sehr gute Farben. Der Monitor ist im Forum sehr beliebt, was auch an den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten liegt. Denn davon bietet der BX2450 reichlich. 

Samsung: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Neu und auf Platz 2 der Monitore laut PCGH 08/2011 ist der Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS. 
Iiyama: iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Zu diesem Monitor kann ich nur auf den Test von PCGH verweisen, da ich ihn selber noch nicht in Aktion gesehen habe. Ich werd mir aber auf jeden Fall selber ein Bild davon machen.


----------



## Berliner2011 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*

Wow, vielen Dank
ich hatte ja erst den Samsung 27 Zöller im Auge, allerings hätte man dann die selbe Auflösung wie auf einem 24 Zöller. 
Imho wäre dann ja das Bild auf dem 24 Zöller schärfer. Deshalb hatt ich mich eigentlich für den BX2450 entschieden. 

Da dieser einen häßlichen Fussd (nicht höhenverstellbar) und glossy Rahmen hat, dachte ich eben an den BX2440

Übrigend gibt es 4 günstige und identische Monitore von Samsung wasdas Bild angeht. 

BX2450 silberner Fuss glossy Rahmen
BX2450L  - wie BX2450 nur 0,4 Zoll kleiner
BX2431   - wie BX2450 nur mit schwarzen Standfuss + externes Netzteil 
BX2440   -  wie BX2450 nur bessere höhenverstellbarer Standfuss + mattes Gehäuse + externes NT

Die technischen Spezifikationen sind bei allen Monitoren 100%ig gleich.
Deshalb tendiere ich zum Samsung bx2440, kein Bock auf Fingerpantsche auf dem Rahmen.

Von PLatz2 der neuen Ausgabe habe ich noch nicht gelesen,aber Samsung ist halt Samsung


----------



## facehugger (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*



McClaine schrieb:


> Lol auf das hab ich gewartet, immer wieder das gleiche in diesem Forum...
> Face, was meinste zieht mein Sys 920i mit 580GTX OC, inklusive Wakü  etc!? Allein meine 580 Oc zieht bei Volllast LOCKER 300W und mehr als  50Ampere. Dein erstes NT zB hat:              +12V Gesamt             40 A. Klar kannst damit das System fahren, aber ist dabei irgend ein  Sinn oder Logik, das NT unter last fast zu rösten!? Und: "dafür sind sie ausgelegt" kann ich nicht mehr hören, ehrlich nicht mehr. Die Tests geben grob ne Richtung, aber immer blind darauf zu setzen ist schon bisschen komisch, ne?
> Sorry aber bei dem Thema juckt mir der Schuh


Wenn ich so etwas lese, juckt mir ganz was anderes... Also haben alle hier im Forum die meinen, das ein aktuelles/effizientes Marken-NT mit 500W ausreicht um z.B. das oben gewünschte Sys zu befeuern, keinen Plan von der Materie? Der TE hat glaube ich auch nicht wirklich vor, sich einen übertakteten/stromsaufenden 1366-Unterbau mit Wasserkühlung zuzulegen und damit Prime95 und Furmark gleichzeitig zu spielen Mir geht/ging es um den Verbrauch in Games und selbst mein nicht gerade sparsames Sys zieht unter Spielelast "nur" zwischen 370-380W aus der Dose und da ist der Moni schon inbegriffen... Und alleine schon die Aussage, das der GTX480 in BF3 die Puste ausgehen wird, während die GTX570 ja empfehlenswerter (und damit schneller wäre) disqualifiziert dich hier. Wenn überhaupt, dann ist die GTX570 einen Tick (nur messbar) schneller. Noch einmal extra für dich: Die GTX480 und die GTX570 schenken sich nichts, schon PCGH sagte: wer den Speed der GTX480 kennt, kennt den Speed der GTX570:

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 570 (Seite 20) - 07.12.2010 - ComputerBase

*Und zum 1000. Mal:* es ging hier um die Zotac GTX480 AMP! und nicht um das Referenzdesign der GTX480! Der gute Custom-Kühler hält die Karte auch unter Last relativ kühl und leise und durch die Werksübertaktung ist sie schneller als eine GTX570 @stock.

Gruß


----------



## Berliner2011 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*



> Der TE hat glaube ich auch nicht wirklich vor, sich einen  übertakteten/stromsaufenden 1366-Unterbau mit Wasserkühlung zuzulegen  und damit Prime95 und Furmark gleichzeitig zu spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



korrekt, 

Der TE würde aber gerne seine cpu  2500k und seine gtx 480 ein wenig übertakten und den Rechner dann als allround PC und BF3 Machine nutzen. 
Eigentlich war ein be quiet pure power 530W netzteil angepeilt, dann habe ich aber sicherheitshalber auf 550w straight power e8 gewechselt. -> eher aus Angst vor einem totalausfall. 

thats it


----------



## facehugger (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*



Berliner2011 schrieb:


> korrekt,
> 
> Der TE würde aber gerne seine cpu  2500k und seine gtx 480 ein wenig übertakten und den Rechner dann als allround PC und BF3 Machine nutzen.
> Eigentlich war ein be quiet pure power 530W netzteil angepeilt, dann habe ich aber sicherheitshalber auf 550w straight power e8 gewechselt. -> eher aus Angst vor einem totalausfall.
> ...


Das BeQuiet PurePower 530W ist eh ein gepimptes Office-NT und eher weniger für einen Gaming-PC geeignet... Ich wollte halt auch nur einmal verdeutlichen, das es hier den meisten um eine Empfehlung für einen Gaming-Rechner geht und nicht darum, wieviel Watt ich mit einem Benchersys (und das ist der Sockel 1366 nun einmal) und einer GTX580 am Anschlag verbraten kann Ich wiederhole es hier gern den ganzen Tag: auch wenn man der GTX480 AMP! noch ein bißchen die Sporen gibt und den i5-2500k übertaktet, reicht ein Marken-NT mit hoher Effizienz um die 500W aus (siehe meinen Verbrauch). Beim zocken ist der Verbrauch längst nicht so hoch wie bei all den schönen und mMn teilweise unnötigen Stresstests (Furmark)! 

Gruß


----------



## McClaine (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*



adiovans111 schrieb:


> @McClaine:
> 
> Dir ist schon klar, dass Watt=Ampere x Volt ist ? Wenn deine GTX580 also 50 Ampere ziehen würde, wären das 600 Watt (50Ax12V). Und das ist falsch. Eine GTX480 zieht unter Furmark 300 Watt, und das sind 25 Ampere. Daher sind 40A auf der 12V-Schiene *nicht* zu wenig.
> 
> ...


Mag schon sein das ne 480/570/580 auf Stock 20-30A saugen und was ist nach Overclocking? Da kannst so viel Rechnen wie du willst, die Karte wird mehr aus der Leitung saugen. Und wenn das mal 35-40A sind, geht so nen Spielzeug NT die puste aus ^^. Egal ob die max W erreicht ist oder nicht, die Graka ist die größte Belastung für die 12V Schiene.

Gut, wenn die AMP deiner Meinung nach besser ist als eine neuere Generation, auch von OC, Kühlung usw her, dann kannst du die ruhig empfehlen, bleib aber trotzdem bei der 570 
Und wenn du meist das ein 550W reicht dann bitte, mM ist das man minderstens 600W braucht, alleine schon um das Nt zu schonen. Sind meine Erfahrungen damit.
Aber who cares, ausser dem jeweiligen TE ist doch eh jeder schlauer als der andere, dann baut doch von mir aus ein 400Watt ein, "reicht doch" und ist billig...

"unnötig" Geld ausgeben ist relativ. Wenn man nen sehr guten Gaming PC haben möchte, der auch zukünftig noch die Bedürfnisse befriedigt, sollte man ganz einfach mehr ausgeben. Wer das nicht macht und wem das nicht einleuchtet, braucht sich auch nicht zu wundern


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. Juli 2011)

Dann rechne mir mal bitte vor, wie das System bei dir mehr als 500 Watt verbraucht. Ich bin gespannt.

Und niemand hat "Spielzeug"-NTs empfohlen, die das System nicht packen würden. Das sind alles erstklassige Marken-NTs.


----------



## HAWX (6. Juli 2011)

Über 400-450W wird es definitiv nicht ziehen!


----------



## Berliner2011 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*



alson nochmal : 

den 2500k aufs äusserste mit silentlüfter übertaktet und die gtx 480 amp Zotac ebenfals auf max oc + 1x blueray laufwerk, 1x dvd-Brenner, 3 HDDs + 1x ssd + diverse USB Sticks (TV, Speicher, gimmicks usw). 

Würdet ihr den 530w Pure Power L7von be quiet oder den
550w Straight Power E8 ebenfalls von be quiet ordern ?

Immerhin kostet 2teres mehr als das doppelte  
und wenn der L7 ausreicht, würde ich den auch nehmen.

thxs und Friede


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. Juli 2011)

Ganz klar das Straight Power E8. Aber wo bestellst du dass das das doppelte Kostet?


----------



## Berliner2011 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*

doppelst ist übertrieben, aber er kostet erheblich mehr


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. Juli 2011)

Das ist aber definitiv Wert  Am Netzteil spart man als letztes


----------



## Berliner2011 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*

Jawohl, habs verstanden !

Somit kommt meine "nur für Bf3 Kiste" auf knapp 1100€ incl.game und windoof.
ich hoffe für die alte gt9800 + schnickschnack springt noch was raus ^^


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. Juli 2011)

Poste am besten nochmal deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung, für den allerletzten Feinschliff.


----------



## Berliner2011 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*

be quiet! Straight Power E8 550W ATX 2.3 (E8-550W/BN156)
Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, tray 
Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) 
Zotac GeForce GTX 480 AMP! Edition, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI 
ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)   (z68 wär cool aber mit Firewire mir zu teuer)
Samsung SyncMaster BX2440, 24" 
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1)
Bf3
Windoof 64bit ultimate


Eine Sache dir mir noch im Kopf rumschwirt ist das mit den 2 Monitoren, hab noch nen alten 19 Zöller den ich gerne für Winamp und paar Applikationen als 2t Monitor benutzen wollte. Allerdings habe ich gelesen dass die 480gtxamp probleme macht und voll aufdreht. Also falls es dafür noch ne Lösung gäbe, muss aber nicht.

Die RAms hab ich schon, die Zotac ist auch auf dem Weg und BF3 *"vorbestellt"* 


Edit:
Als Case habe ich ein leider nicht mehr existierendes Lanparty Gehäuse mit Griff, das ich vor 8 Jahren bei Alternate bestellt habe. Damals ging die wirklich riesige GTX 7800 rein, sollte also keine Probs machen. 
Schade das es das Gehäuse nicht mehr gibt, sieht nämlich wirklich fett aus !!


Edit2:

Doch fetthabs gefunden
http://www.chip.de/news/PC-Gehaeuse-mit-Tragegriff-fuer-Gamer_17267095.html

*mein Schatz


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. Juli 2011)

Dann hast du meinen Segen  Aber mit den Monitoren kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## Nyuki (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*

Hallo Berliner !

also ich sag das mal vorsichtig.Für BF3 auf hohe Auflösung + maxed out wird keine derzeitige Grafikkarte im Single betrieb reichen.Auch wenn Q4/Anfang 2012, die 6xx rauskommen von Nvidia wirds (*vieleicht*) nicht reichen.

Wie ist immer so war mit der BF serie.Die derzeitigen High End Karten haben das nie im Singlebereich geschaft.Wenn du eine 580GTX hättest würdest du mit ca 30.40 Fps da durchlaufen = Ruckelfest.

Anders siehts aus bei SLI oder 590/6990 Multigpu.


----------



## Berliner2011 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*

Erstmal Danke Nyuki & Adio 

Vorneweg,

wenn dem wirklich so ist, was noch niemand weiss, dann bin ich erstmal trotzdem mit der gtx amp gut bedient und werd ein wenig aa weglassen vom downsamplen ganz zu schweigen. Sollte dann irgendwann einmal die passende GPU auf den Markt kommt, warte ich 6 Monate und schlag dann cheapy zu 

Um mal von der Glaskugelleserei wegzukommen, habe ich gelesen, dass Bf3 anforderungstechnisch nicht  viel aspruchsvoller als BFC  sein soll. Wenn dem so sein wird, sollte es diesbezüglich keine Probleme geben.
Ob die neue Engine was damit zu tun hat, i dont know.

Hoffen wir meal das beste


----------



## Nyuki (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*

Hi Berliner!

So mach ich es auch 

Habe gelesen das es gleich ziehen soll mit BFBC2.Aber wenn ich mir so die Videos mir anschaue....Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen.Frostbit 2.0.AA/AF aus, mid detail, vvl.60 fps durchgehend.

Bin auch sehr gespannt !!! Bis dahin.


----------



## facehugger (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*

Mach hier mal keinen unnötigen Stress wegen BF3, Nyuki. Spekulieren kann man schließlich immer, was für eine Graka man für ein neues Game braucht. Der TE ist für diesen Kracher mit der GTX480 AMP! für Full-HD incl. hoher Bildquali ganz gut aufgestellt

Gruß


----------



## RaZZ (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*



facehugger schrieb:


> Quatsch mit Soße Selbst ein Sys mit übertaktetem i7 und GTX580 verbraucht weniger als 500W:
> 
> Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 580 (Seite 25) - 09.11.2010 - ComputerBase
> 
> ...


 


Äh täusch ich mich da oder schlägst du hier wirklich Nen RASURBO nen Chinaböller vor?


----------



## facehugger (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*



RaZZ schrieb:


> Äh täusch ich mich da oder schlägst du hier wirklich Nen RASURBO nen Chinaböller vor?


Du täuschst dich! Das empfohlene Rasurbo hat nur mit seinem schlechten Ruf zu kämpfen, du bist dafür das beste Beispiel... Hier ein User-Test wo es mit dem Cougar A 450W verglichen wird:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-power-550w-im-vergleich-zum-cougar-450w.html

oder hier noch einer:

Hardwareluxx - Test: Enermax Modu82+ II 525W und Rasurbo Real&Power 550W

Also sich erstmal belesen und dann maulen (nur wenn es berechtigt ist)...

Gruß


----------



## Nyuki (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*



facehugger schrieb:


> Mach hier mal keinen unnötigen Stress wegen BF3, Nyuki. Spekulieren kann man schließlich immer, was für eine Graka man für ein neues Game braucht. Der TE ist für diesen Kracher mit der GTX480 AMP! für Full-HD incl. hoher Bildquali ganz gut aufgestellt
> 
> Gruß


 
Hier stresst keiner,ausser einer will stress machen
Der Te ersteller erwähnt das er extra wegen BF3 einen zusammenstellt.Ich habe selber eine 480GTX amp.Es wird ganz sicher hart kommen,wie weiss nur Gott allein.


----------



## facehugger (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*



Nyuki schrieb:


> wie weiss nur Gott allein.


eben, deswegen Füsse stillhalten Die GTX480 AMP! ist *mind.* so schnell wie eine GTX570@stock. Und eine GTX570 "sollte" das Game in Full-HD (+AA/AF) flüssig darstellen können, wie flüssig das wird man sehen...

Gruß


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*

Hallo, wegen der Hitzigen NT Diskussion:
Ich bin auch der Meinung das man am NT nicht sparen sollte. Nimm lieber 600W-630W NT. Dein NT und dein Sys werdens dir danken. Wenn du immer am Limit fährst steigt die Gefahr vor Spannungsspitzen und dann machts Bzzz und Schicht im Schacht. Oder du spekulierst darauf in unabsehbarer Zeit eine zweite 480 reinzuhängen, da SLI zum Teile eine günstige Aufrüstung sein KANN(!). Dann greif zu 700W-800W und auf die Ampere auf der 12V Schiene achten. Ich persönlich konnte bisher noch keinen Vorteil von Dual- oder Quadrail NTs erkennen.

Zum Bildschirm:
Hab den BX2450L und bin super zufrieden. Hab ihn etwas Papier unter den Fuß geklemmt, jetzt passts. Schöne Farben ausreichende Personofikationsmöglichkeiten und Downsampling fähig.


----------



## facehugger (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*



Black Mamba schrieb:


> Hallo, wegen der Hitzigen NT Diskussion:
> Ich bin auch der Meinung das man am NT nicht sparen sollte. Nimm lieber 600W-630W NT. Dein NT und dein Sys werdens dir danken. Wenn du immer am Limit fährst steigt die Gefahr vor Spannungsspitzen und dann machts Bzzz und Schicht im Schacht. .


Mit einem aktuellen und effizienten Marken-NT mit 500-550W fährt der TE keinesfalls am Limit. Selbst wenn er den i5-2500k und die GTX480 AMP! ein bißchen ausfährt. Hier nochmal der Test von CB:

Kurztest: Zotac GeForce GTX 480 AMP! (Seite 4) - 12.08.2010 - ComputerBase

und das mit einem übertaktetem i7... Mein Sys frisst übrigens unter Spielelast "nur" um die 360/370W. Ich selbst bin kein Freund von SLI/Crossfire-Lösungen, aber das muss der TE allein entscheiden...

Gruß


----------



## Berliner2011 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neue Kiste neues Glück, alles nur für BF3 !!!*

moinmoin,

Keine Fights hier plz  isn nur n Game und nur n Rechner 
Sli ist mir zu komplex, ich bin froh wenn ich es schaffe den Rechner heile zu übertakten 


Ich hoffe einfach mal das das 550w bequiet Powerstraigt e8 ausreicht und wenn nicht werde ich schon mein Lehrgeld zahlen 


Zum Monitor:

Ich konnte jetzt alle sehen, den bx2450, bx2450l, bx2431 und den bx2440 und the Winner is definitively
BX2440 
Das Gehäuse und der Fuss mein Kaufargument hierfür. 

Wer will den schon ständig von nem Silberfuss und Highglossrahmen beim Zocken geblendet werden. 

Vielen Vielen Dank an alle hier !


----------

